# Mars PA March 1st



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

does it have a large frogger turn out?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Not normally. another frogger was going to go but I think ay have decided to do another show instead


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i would deff go if other froggers were going. i mean im going to hambug feb 28th and to mads meet on march 7th. so anyone just let me know.


----------

